
Earth's magnetic field could flip within one lifetime - ondiekijunior
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2014/10/141014170841.htm
======
ondiekijunior
Am imagining all compasses would suddenly flip, how would it affect our GPS
systems built to work in AI environments? Is it possible that nothing will be
much affected a la the millennium 2000 craze or will it be impactful?

------
everybodyknows
2014

